# Games / Events Calendar (sticky please)



## colint (Jan 13, 2010)

The following link will take you to a calendar in google with details of all of the forum meets etc arranged so far for this year. If anybody would like something adding please pm me

http://www.google.com/calendar/embed?src=colin.th1%40btinternet.com&ctz=Europe/London

You should be able to see it without a google account


----------



## haplesshacker (Sep 27, 2010)

Cheers Colin, GM etc.


----------



## grumpyjock (Oct 3, 2010)

Hi Colin
Before the GM forum event at Brough on the 8th Oct,
I have booked a tee time of 8.22 at Cottingham GC.
can you update pleases.


----------



## grumpyjock (Oct 3, 2010)

looks like the event at Brough is off then.
can you oblige with alterations.


----------



## Farneyman (Jan 21, 2011)

A few more meets needed added to this me thinks!!


----------



## rickg (Mar 31, 2011)

Is it worth adding the GM centenery meets?


----------



## Aztecs27 (Jan 6, 2012)

All,

this got lost in translation but is now re-stickied. Please add to the calendar and update with new events that are happening.

Cheers


----------



## Captainron (Jan 6, 2012)

colint said:



			The following link will take you to a calendar in google with details of all of the forum meets etc arranged so far for this year. If anybody would like something adding please pm me

http://www.google.com/calendar/embed?src=colin.th1%40btinternet.com&ctz=Europe/London

You should be able to see it without a google account
		
Click to expand...

Can't see owt on the calender...


----------

